# iphone 5 wont connect to wifi



## Keatin (Jul 15, 2015)

my iphone 5 wont connect to wifi unless i am withing 1 meter of the router, i have a plusnet technicolour tg582n and have the option to join the wireless network throughout the house but get messages saying "unable to connect to the network" and "incorrect password" although i know it is correct, please respond asap as i have tried everything


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> please respond asap as i have tried everything


Since you've already tried everything what kind of a response are you requesting?

Am I correct in assuming that your iPhone will connect normally to other networks, and that other devices successfully connect to your router from throughout the house?


----------



## Keatin (Jul 15, 2015)

i dont think i have tried literally everything, just a figure of speech, and yes, took it to an iphone repair company and they have said it was a router issue but i do not know what to do, have searched on the internet for a while and just found the site


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Make sure you have the latest firmware on the router; then reset it to factory defaults and reconfigure it.

Turn off the iPhone for a few minutes; then turn it back on and try again to connect.

Does any other device successfully connect to the router from various distances? If so, is one of them running Windows?


----------

